# ventrogluteal injection



## Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone do these? I was looking for a new place to shoot 3+cc's of oil and thinking this might be a good spot, but not quite sure how to exactly figure out where to go.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 19, 2012)

I googled this once I read your question. this looks really interesting. let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2012)

No Homo but I wish some one can post a pic so I can c where the fk is this site!!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 19, 2012)

VG injections are the shit. Painless. Even with ace and prop. It's kind of hard to explain. My best suggestion is google bro.


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2012)

I googled and those doctor pics don't help! If u got a great pic pls post the link


----------



## Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm going to do it tomorrow. I'll post a pic


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 19, 2012)

no way!!??  Spear's ass is gonna be on here.  Shocker!


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeaaaaaaa can't wait )


----------



## Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

omg, this site is AMAZING. So smooth, and pain is almost non existent.

What you want to do is sorta flex your ass, put weight on your toes, and see that little muscle in the side of your hip pop out, that is your ventrogluteal site. For me it's quite easy because I have a freckle right on it, I just shot about 3/4" below and it was peerrrfffect


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 19, 2012)

thats where i pin most of the time


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 19, 2012)

Lmao!!!! Nice Ass


----------



## Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

I was really looking for a new spot to shoot, I dont like doing more than 2ML in my shoulders. Glad I found this one.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice classy Corona undies LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2012)

Spear said:


> omg, this site is AMAZING. So smooth, and pain is almost non existent.
> 
> What you want to do is sorta flex your ass, put weight on your toes, and see that little muscle in the side of your hip pop out, that is your ventrogluteal site. For me it's quite easy because I have a freckle right on it, I just shot about 3/4" below and it was peerrrfffect



If you really want a painless inject of up to 5ml's try the turkey Baster method


----------



## DF (Jun 19, 2012)

I must say that Spear does have a nice ass.


----------



## Spear (Jun 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you really want a painless inject of up to 5ml's try the turkey Baster method



What is the turkey baster method?


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Spear thank s for that post cuz i was also curuois of where/how to hit that muscle...seen diagrams on the net but they didnt help for shit. and it seems like a really tricky shot.

so Basically, your pushing the needle into your side almoost or is the needle going in at the same angle your finger is pointing at the spot!

Because i was thinking that it would go in almost directly horizontal to my body? Does this make ne sense? i can be confusing at times!!!1


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2012)

Turkey Baster method: draw 5-10ml of gear into a turkey Baster. Spit on the tip or lick it, pull down your pants, bend over in front of a mirror, and slowly insert the turkey Baster in your asshole. Squeeze the rubber end and inject. Allow oil to seep into your anus and pull turkey Baster out. For more enjoyment you can leave it in and slide the Baster in and out vigorously while jerking off.


----------



## Spear (Jun 20, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> Hey Spear thank s for that post cuz i was also curuois of where/how to hit that muscle...seen diagrams on the net but they didnt help for shit. and it seems like a really tricky shot.
> 
> so Basically, your pushing the needle into your side almoost or is the needle going in at the same angle your finger is pointing at the spot!
> 
> Because i was thinking that it would go in almost directly horizontal to my body? Does this make ne sense? i can be confusing at times!!!1



Na, needle does go in perpendicular to your body. Just gotta flex yoru glute to get that little guy to pop out, pretty big area where you can hit.


----------



## Spear (Jun 20, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Turkey Baster method: draw 5-10ml of gear into a turkey Baster. Spit on the tip or lick it, pull down your pants, bend over in front of a mirror, and slowly insert the turkey Baster in your asshole. Squeeze the rubber end and inject. Allow oil to seep into your anus and pull turkey Baster out. For more enjoyment you can leave it in and slide the Baster in and out vigorously while jerking off.



lol, this is so fucked up


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

I will pin here tomorrow since I have so much built up scar tissue in other area's..thanks for the pic!! and hey NICE ASS LMAO


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 20, 2012)

Spear said:


> Na, needle does go in perpendicular to your body. Just gotta flex yoru glute to get that little guy to pop out, pretty big area where you can hit.



Now do i still use a full 1.5 in needle for this site? or do u use 1in?

cuz i use a 1.5 only for glute injects and 1 in. for everything else


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 20, 2012)

Know I now why Male open a thread about Spear, smooth bulky ass.


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Know I now why Male open a thread about Spear, smooth bulky ass.



Hahahaha smooth bulky ass..your a fool Pikiki


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> Hahahaha smooth bulky ass..your a fool Pikiki



Fool?? check his ass bro then you let me know, lmao...

Hope Male don`t get jelous


----------



## Spear (Jun 20, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> Now do i still use a full 1.5 in needle for this site? or do u use 1in?
> 
> cuz i use a 1.5 only for glute injects and 1 in. for everything else



I used a 1" and it was perfect.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2012)

You can use 1.5, I use 1.5 just don't push it in all the way, unlike the turkey Baster where you should push it in all the way.


----------



## Jada (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks spear , LMFAO colt


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

I usually put it in my anal ring, 1.5" all the way!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 20, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I usually put it in my anal ring, 1.5" all the way!



18g right??

Going to be using the Ven Glute site go around.


----------

